# youre opinions on DAVE BATISTA.



## Hutton

dave batista is mostly know as a WWE wrestler. but infact he is also a mixed martial artist and is looking for a carea in UFC just like Brock lesnar (ex WWE star)

do you think dave batista has what it takes?

Dave batista wants to be a fighter






Dave batista skilled MMA work out

YouTube - Batista - MMA Workout

DAVE BATISTA TRAINS AT AFFLICTION


----------



## SanshouMatt

Why do I always see Batista doing that stupid knife drill, every video is the same, he must have rehersed it sooo many times.. I'm still yet to be impressed with his training videos, I think he's going to find he's too big and too ripped and will gas out way too soon in real competition. He'll probably have Brock's problem of having a crappy reaction to getting punched in the face.

I call shenanigans on his whole MMA career...


----------



## Hutton

youre entitled to youre opinion. personally i reckon if he joined the UFC he still wouldnt be the worst there. all though i reckon he needs to work on his kicks they seem too slow to be much of a threat. overall i think with a little more training and stamina building he would stand a good chance of being a good fighter in the UFC. and i think the knife thing is the whole phlipino fighting shit?


----------



## SanshouMatt

At 42 does he have a career in MMA? Unlikely unless he goes the Herschell Walker route of fighting overmatched guys to build a rep but he'll never get a title shot, the UFC didn't want him and Zuffa dropped his contract negotiations as soon as they picked up Strikeforce.. Not fo me. The guy is physically in incredible shape but I just don't see him making the transition to MMA. He's a bodybuilder turned wrestler. Much as I dislike the whole Brock thing at least he had an amazingly strong background in wrestling.


----------



## SteSteez

Hey good luck to the guy, if he wants to do MMA then sure.

is he UFC level.... it depends on who his opponent is.

He'd beat James Toney right guys? lol.....

Zuffa are such tv ratings whores these days they'd sign him up just to fight against The Undertaker or Sly Stallone so who knows.


----------



## rsp84

dont see it happening. sounds like he wants in the ufc for a short cut to big paydays. If he was serious he'd be working through smaller show, but he talks alot but hasnt fought yet or done any bjj or thai amateur bouts(to my knowledge).


----------



## SanshouMatt

Former WWE heavyweight champion, Dave Batista has tonight revealed that any hopes of seeing him climb into a mixed martial arts cage in the near future are dead in the water, adding the deal with Strikeforce is kaput.

The muscle bound monster revealed the news earlier today to TMZ.com telling them he's "real disappointed" with the way things turned out before adding "I really had my heart set on Strikeforce".

It is thought that the recent buyout of the California based MMA promotion by Zuffa LLC., the parent company of the UFC, put paid to the deal with the former body builder. It is thought the powers that be didn't want to pay big money to bring in an aging celebrity name with zero MMA experience


----------



## ewrayzor

yeah I heard that he had been ousted from strikeforce when the takeover happened. I think that wwe will suffer from ufc as they grow as the majority of good wrestlers from high school and college want to fight for real. I'm not really up on wwe but the kids watch and I know there are some young guys there that have come from all american wrestling backgrounds, which i can't see happening as much in the future. I'll never forget when undertaker called out brock after the fight and then said if he was 20 years younger he'd have gone into mma rather than wwe!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I'm sure he's suffered numerous neck and spine injuries .. so I cant imagine the UFCs insurance covering him, especially at his age

He's got great power, but I think he's so far behind people ..

He should just retire and enjoy life ..


----------



## stevecollins1988

It's clearly been dead in the water since the Zuffa take over but I honestly think he was serious.

When I first heard the news people instantly thought of matching him against Bobby Lashley, another pro-wrestler turned MMA fighter which would make it a bit of a freak show but interesting nevertheless. Lashley had beat Wes Sims not long before when the news broke in about 2 minutes fairly impressively and my first instincts were Lashley would destroy Batista and Batista was just doing it for a payday.

Since then those interviews cropped up which seemed to show Batista being very serious and Lashley fought a guy in Titan FC who's usually losing middleweight fights, at heavyweight and almost lost to him, completely gassed out after a round. If the fight was to take place today, i'd actually fancy Batista's chances. Maybe a small promotion like Titan is missing out with this freak show type pay day....but I can't think Batista will come cheap.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Yep, that guy is going to be looking for very serious money to fight.


----------



## hoyte

Personal opinion.. He would get banged out in about 2mins against a semi skilled puncher.. hes got his money and now hes tryna prove hes a fighter.. guarenteed you could stop this guy with about 4 leg kicks! ................. Wouldnt suprise me if zuffa signed him tho for ratings!


----------



## stevecollins1988

I honestly think Zuffa would have no interest in this fight. It would have been a fun fight, if a bit of a freak show, It's dead in the water now though


----------



## PrideNeverDies

He's not a brock lesnar or an accomplished boxer tryna trash talk

If anything .. Dana probably said try out for tuf

But there are a whole new generation of fighters

In their late teens and twenties that would destroy him

Lashleys last fight in SF, im sure he was dominating tje fight, referee was terrible, i think the fight was stopped for healtu check on his opponent, and lashley wasnt put back into his mount position


----------



## ewrayzor

to be fair, I loved him on WWE. He was the only guy I would watch when the kids put it on but only because the guy is a beast


----------

